# Have you tried Grilled fruit in a salad?



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2008)

I know we use apples and pears on salads, and we grill veggies meats and fish which we put over  the salad..But has anyone used grilled fruit on their greens? If so please share your salad with us..It's new to me.
We had a tossed green this noon and on it I put some grilled whited peaches, then added some crisp bacon, red onion rings,shaved parm and a honey lemon vinegrette, Truly a new taste for us..We've had all types of fruit grilled but it was in the dessert mode..This was  so nice and refreshing with iced mango tea and some warm buiscuits and honey butter..Really nice and looking forward to when our nectarine are ready..

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 30, 2008)

I have grilled some pineapple to use in my chicken curry before.  

I will have to try some grilled pear for my pear and blue cheese salad with blueberries.  Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## elaine l (Jul 30, 2008)

I love grilled fruit.  I have done pineapple, lemons, apricots (thanks to Vera) and peaches.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 30, 2008)

Grilled fruit and vanilla ice cream go well.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 30, 2008)

Just two days ago I made a platter of grilled honeydew, cantaloupe, pineapple and watermelon slices.  I served it with a poppyseed aioli, crumbled blue cheese and toasted pecans.  Yum.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Just two days ago I made a platter of grilled honeydew, cantaloupe, pineapple and watermelon slices.  I served it with a poppyseed aioli, crumbled blue cheese and toasted pecans.  Yum.


Geeeeez Vera, I'm stuffed and now you have me wanting to run to the store and make more fruit.. Will control myself and fix something like this on Sunday  it should compliment the smoked ribs...Now that poppyseed aioli how to?

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 30, 2008)

Mixed greens with grilled banana, grilled pineapple, coconut shreds & poppyseed-type dressing

(and of course, some type of rum drink to go with it!)


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2008)

jkath said:


> Mixed greens with grilled banana, grilled pineapple, coconut shreds & poppyseed-type dressing
> 
> (and of course, some type of rum drink to go with it!)


Nice jkath, next on the list, we are salad nuts here.

kadesma


----------



## shortchef (Jul 30, 2008)

Paula Deen grilled mangoes, put vanilla ice cream and a raspberry puree over them. I tried it and it is delicious.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2008)

shortchef said:


> Paula Deen grilled mangoes, put vanilla ice cream and a raspberry puree over them. I tried it and it is delicious.


That sounds great and we will have to try it. But what I was wondering was how many of us use grilled fruit on a salad?

kadesma


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 30, 2008)

*poppyseed aoili*



kadesma said:


> Geeeeez Vera, I'm stuffed and now you have me wanting to run to the store and make more fruit.. Will control myself and fix something like this on Sunday  it should compliment the smoked ribs...Now that poppyseed aioli how to?
> 
> kadesma



I made a large batch - enough for 25.  Scale accordingly, but it's hard to cut that egg...

I blended 1/3 c honey with 1/4 c sherry vinegar.  Whisked in an egg till completely combined.  Slowly drizzled 1/2 c each (combined in one measuring cup) 1/4c poppyseed oil and 3/4  c olive oil.  Drizzle drizzle drizzle whisk whisk whisk till it emulsifies.  S&P to taste.  Add 1/4 more or less toasted poppy seeds, whisk again.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I made a large batch - enough for 25.  Scale accordingly, but it's hard to cut that egg...
> 
> I blended 1/3 c honey with 1/4 c sherry vinegar.  Whisked in an egg till completely combined.  Slowly drizzled 1/2 c each (combined in one measuring cup) 1/4c poppyseed oil and 3/4  c olive oil.  Drizzle drizzle drizzle whisk whisk whisk till it emulsifies.  S&P to taste.  Add 1/4 more or less toasted poppy seeds, whisk again.


Thanks Vera there will be almost 25 this weekend so this will be just right.
kadesma


----------



## Chicks (Jul 30, 2008)

grilled pineapple with vanilla ice cream drizzle some butter rum raisin sauce, YUM!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 30, 2008)

Chicks said:


> grilled pineapple with vanilla ice cream drizzle some butter rum raisin sauce, YUM!!


wonderful dessert, I should have asked about dessert recipes as well as salad ideas

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Jul 31, 2008)

grilled pineapple is a fave in my house, as well as grilled peaches and mangoes.

i'm going to have to try apples this year, as i get bonked on the head with them from my tree in the backyard.


----------

